#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  Large booms?

## Lothfavnir

I heard some people who encountered large booms which only one or two select people could hear. For instance a large thud from the living-room, but when they went to check of it all was as it should be. It is not like a thundering door-knock, but rather just a huge boom out of nowhere. And I mean a really large boom, like as the house would collapse any moment afterwards. But, only a few could hear it, and there are no apparent reasons for them hearing it and everybody else not hearing it. Anybody who knows more about this phenomenon, or who had some experiences? I'm thinking about just ordinary houses that has a "history" or possibly remains buried on them.

----------


## Iza

Hearing and understanding are two different things.

----------


## Lothfavnir

Well, might be a false sign. Hope somebody else comes to shed more light of this at a later point in time.

----------


## Iza

Emma knows, but she is being stubborn.

----------


## Lothfavnir

Thanks for the help. I have been searching for the answer to that for a while. It was good to know about what on earth it was. It was not me who experienced it, but now I know what it probably was. It sounds right. I'm glad I didn't experience it first-hand. Well, veil-problems seem to be more and more common nowadays. I hear reports about entire neighborhoods who seem to have these problems. Strange days we live in.

----------

